# help



## steph0546 (Oct 4, 2008)

what is the least amount of baby's a cat can have



Edited by doodlebug to reduce size of text, please post in normal font size.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

One.


----------



## steph0546 (Oct 4, 2008)

thx


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

No, the correct answer is zero. :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That was going to be my original answer...


----------

